# TTC - 3 year old twins.



## Bumblebee117

Hi everybody! Wow, it's been ages since I've posted here!! 

My fiancé and I are considering to try for a baby soon but I am having difficulty listing the pros and cons. He wants to have another one but not in the next few years, I wanted one more a while ago so we have the children not too far apart, so they can play together, share similar interests etc. 

He came around to the thought of having another one but, like me, he is scared of having another set of twins. 

It would be a blessing but we wpuld both prefer one baby to be honest... Please don't judge, I love my twins and wouldn't change it for the world but I'd give a lot to experience one baby... Using a sling, having a small pushchair, breastfeeding for longer, maybe a less complicated birth, longer co sleeping,... 

Anyone here any ideas whether it's the right time to try for a third now? I know there's a few girls who've had twins twice but did you have a singleton after your twins? Experiences?! 

Thank you!!


----------



## eppgirl

I know it's a little different as I had my singleton first, but I have my DS who's almost 19 months, and I'm now 32 weeks and 5 days with my twins. They were kinda a surprise, we were planning for one baby and ended up with two! We don't plan on a 4th until the twins are at the very least 3 or 4. I'd say it's a perfect time to have another if that's what you both want.


----------



## Twinmum87

My twins turn 7 next month and I am due in December. Will let you know when I get my first scan in a month what I am having lol! Even thou I do wonder what the relationship will be like with a large age gap I am glad it has worked out like this. All kids are different but with my two, they only just started to become less of a hand full after turning 6 yr old. Before that every single waking moment of every day was non stop screaming, shouting, arguing, fighting, name calling and all the rest. They still fight and argue but nowhere near as much now so much more suitable to be brining a baby into the family. Plus with them being in school I will be able to give this baby the same attention I did to them when they were babies. (I worked mostly evenings so had all day with them).


----------



## Bumblebee117

Thank You both! 

And bumping this up. &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## fidgets mammy

Hi bumble bee!! 
I'm back after a long while away from here. How lovely you are thinking of trying again. I think the fear of twins again is always going to be there at the back of your mind . X


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck in making this decision! My twins just turned 2 and I am looking into doing a FET cycle with some of my 3 frozen embryos this Fall. I have a lot of the same feelings about it as you! I am hoping that the twins become more independent over the summer months. My daughter still doesn't sleep through the night! I am interested to read other twin Mom's feelings on this topic as well!


----------



## Twinmum87

I am having 1 this time! We would have been happy no matter how many were in there but having 1 definitely makes things much easier and the pregnancy less high risk so we are over the moon! :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Hi again!! Well not knowing what to expect at all - I was considered pregnant at the time of posting the original thread post!!! 

Omg! We dtd a week before ovulation, then I was away for ten days and 4 days ago I thought oh wow, I am a bit late and feel so dizzy, maybe I should take a. Test - BFP instantly! Got an appt with gyn on Thursday, hope all is ok and kind of hoping that it is one in there, not two or more. xx

Ps. If this is all dated right I will have the exact same due date that I had with E&F! March 8th.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations! You will have to let us know how you get on. :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Thank you! I will update right after my u/s next week. So far I have no big symptoms, just tired. With the twins I was super sick even before my period was due... xx


----------



## eppgirl

Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations! I am super envious, in a non horrible way :D! Looking forward to your update :)


----------



## cherrylips100

Congratulations, will be interesting to see how many are on board :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

Eeee wow congratulations!


----------



## HappiestMom

ooOOOooo totally stalking now!!! cant wait till thurs!


----------



## Bumblebee117

As you all have seen - we had lost that baby just a day after I had posted the thread. 

I was 6w4d. It was very sad and emotional as it was my birthday when I had passed it, but we are back on track now. We got married at the beginning of September and are slowly thinking about trying again. 

Thank you all for the kind words and encouragement to try for another baby!! 

I am on CD 5 and have my fingers crossed that this month might be a lucky one. Of course I am scared of another loss but I am healthy and try to stay optimistic! 

Love to you all!


----------



## AngelUK

:hugs: and FX!


----------



## marymoomin

Good luck and I am sorry for the loss. I am to scared to try for another. I couldn't face twins again. The tiny baby bit was bliss but from the moment they have been able to walk it's been crazy!


----------



## Bumblebee117

Just wanted to post another update! 

I am cautiously pregnant again with one cute little baby! Having my fingers crossed that everything will be absolutely fine with this pregnancy and we will have a lovely little one in our arms in 7ish months. 

As for the twins: 

They are almost 4 (whaaaaat??!) and besides arguing a lot of the times they are rather easily manageable. It is great fun being their mummy and I hope they will adjust nicely to our new addition next summer. I think the age gap will be just right for us! xx


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations and I really hope this is your rainbow :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations! I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

Thank you TwinMum87! 

How is it having a newborn with twins?! xx


----------



## Twinmum87

They love having a baby brother. They are so good with him. I am yet to do the school run yet thou and I am stressing out over when I will have to do it alone when OH can no longer help after new year as baby always seems to want feeding around the time I am most busiest getting them sorted out or would be about to set off so going to have to try and find a way to work around that. Other than that baby is fitting in nicely.


----------

